# General > Music >  (The) Second Coming

## secrets in symmetry

Was it as good as the first? What do you all think?

----------


## rob1

Nah, it was rubbish both times.  Needed an extra large pack of Rennies to settle the stomach after each apperance.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

I know this thread is obscure, although I'm surprised no-one worked it out what it was supposed to be about. On the other hand, I can't blame you for not being interested. I doubt I would be.

----------


## John Little

Well it was all so long ago you see.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Its public birth was less than 20 years ago.

----------


## Mrs Bucket

too cryptic for me

----------


## John Little

> too cryptic for me


Well it don't smell of roses - that's for sure.

But it's a bit oblique - down the track of my thinking you'd have to be made of stone to understand.

----------


## the second coming

Nonsense. It was Disco.

----------


## John Little

> Nonsense. It was Disco.


Well if anyone knows it's you... ::

----------


## linnie612

I'll be unashamed of my ignorance and just ask, what are you talking aboot? ::

----------


## Neil Howie

The first Stone Roses album was better....

----------


## oldmarine

> Was it as good as the first? What do you all think?


I did not realize the "Second Coming" had yet occurred.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

The Second Coming came and went about 15 years ago!

The Good News is that the Third Coming was announced today.

Love spreads!  ::

----------


## shazzap

Not  a fan.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Not  a fan.


You can learn to be.  ::

----------


## shazzap

> You can learn to be.


Nah. I have a varied taste in music. But i can't really say i can name a Stone Roses song.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Nah. I have a varied taste in music. But i can't really say i can name a Stone Roses song.


There are two in my first post tonight.

How do you know you won't become a fan if you don't know any of their songs?

----------


## shazzap

> There are two in my first post tonight.
> 
> How do you know you won't become a fan if you don't know any of their songs?


Because if i liked any of them. They would be in my collection. I have heard them, but as i said if i liked any, i would have it. Am now just going to watch The Vampire Dairies, which i taped earlier because it clashed with Taken.

----------


## linnie612

You have to be applauded for your patience given the date of your OP.  My son is also that stage.  He annoys me too.. :Wink:

----------


## theone

I like the stone roses, I think they're decent, but I've never understood the legendary status they seem to get.

There were a lot of bands around that I thought a lot more of at the time, and looking back, my opinion hasn't changed.

In saying that, I'll probably apply for tickets to their live shows.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> I like the stone roses, I think they're decent, but  I've never understood the legendary status they seem to get.
> 
> There were a lot of bands around that I thought a lot more of at the time, and looking back, my opinion hasn't changed.
> 
> In saying that, I'll probably apply for tickets to their live shows.


Lol! This is theone and you're not a Roses fan - there's surely a contradiction in terms in there!  ::

----------


## theone

This is theone!

----------


## Neil Howie

Beware the law of diminishing returns...

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Beware the law of diminishing returns...


I don't know that one - how does it go?

----------


## oldmarine

> The Second Coming came and went about 15 years ago!
> 
> The Good News is that the Third Coming was announced today.
> 
> Love spreads!


The Second & Third Coming of what? Please enlighten this 86 year old mind of mine.

----------


## Phill

> The Second & Third Coming of what? Please enlighten this 86 year old mind of mine.


Nothing to get excited about oldmarine, just a bunch of has been, middle aged popsters looking for good times again to cash in for their retirement.

----------


## mi16

they certianly beat Jimmy Shand Phill

----------


## golach

> they certianly beat Jimmy Shand Phill


Will they beat Jimmys record, I think not!

1959 - voted the most popular accordionist in Great Britain in a poll by the British Accordion Federation    
     1960 - Carl Allan Award    
1961 - Carl Allan Award    
1962 - Carl Allan Award    
     1962 - appointed a Member of the British Empire (MBE) in the British Honours List    
     1978 - received a Gold Disc award from EMI records    
     1985 - awarded an Honorary Master of Arts degree from The University of Dundee    
     1992 - presented with an Honorary Fellowship of the British College of Accordionists    
     1996 - awarded a Gold Badge of Merit by the British Academy of Songwriters, Composers and Authors    
     1999 - received a knighthood for his services to Scottish culture at the Palace of Holyroodhouse, Edinburgh by Prince Charles, the Prince of Wales    
     Several public houses, a diesel railway locomotive, and a racehorse were named after him.    
     he was made a Freeman of North-East Fife and a Freeman of Fife

----------


## mi16

In accordian playing he has them licked I agree.
You failed to note his school qualifications in the roll of honour.
I reckon the roses made more cash though

----------


## Bazeye

The first album is one of my all time favourites, Their second was average and certainly not worth the wait. They were abysmal at Spike Island so I wont be going to watch them again. Their best live set was at the Empire Ballroom in Blackpool in 89, which was immortalised on a bootleg album.

----------


## Dialyser

Can anyone recomend the best site to try and buy tickets for this on friday morning. I don't buy many concert tickets these days and there seems to be a lot of sites to choose from.

----------


## Bazeye

Speaking of reunion gigs, word on the street is that the Beatles are doing a one off later in the year. They only do Drum 'n Bass these days though.

----------


## adi1

There are just the three main sites to buy from  plus a few others doing package deals. Tickets are priced at 55 pound 
http://www.thestoneroses.org/

----------


## Phill

> they certianly beat Jimmy Shand Phill


Tell me, did he use to play the Hacienda as well?

----------


## Dialyser

> There are just the three main sites to buy from  plus a few others doing package deals. Tickets are priced at 55 pound 
> http://www.thestoneroses.org/


Many thanks for the info. Have got a day off on friday so can get straight on the phone, think it is a bit of a long shot though.

----------


## orkneycadian

> Was it as good as the first? What do you all think?


It was in my younger days, but alas not so often these days!

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Squires, a brown mannie told me that taking a Rennie would cure indigestion caused by the Third Coming being resurrected too soon.

What a great day this was.

----------


## Phill

> Squires, a brown mannie told me that taking a Rennie would cure indigestion caused by the Third Coming being resurrected too soon.
> 
> What a great day this was.


 ::  ::  Good God! Ramble, ramble, ramble.
What other cobblers are we about to hear next, I am the Resurrection? 


Just what the world is waiting for.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Quite looking forward to seeing this great band again.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Quite looking forward to seeing this great band again.


Me too. 

I have been playing them all day.  ::

----------


## Alrock

By far the best album they did, pure class from start to finish especially the hidden track at the end of the CD. Only decent track on the first one is Fools Gold.

----------


## adi1

Something Jimmy Shand never did 
220 000 tickets sold in just over a hour 150 000 in 14 minutes
I was one of the unlucky ones had no joy at all
anyone any spare tickets? lol

----------


## shazzap

What a nightmare. My daughter was having trouble getting tickets, for this event. She asked me to try for her, as she kept getting booted out. I went on the site, and you have to try for tickets. It kept saying none available, after inputting their captcha. So the whole process starts again. Eventually got the tickets, but you have only a certain amount of time, to input details. She had been trying for a few hours, she was obviously doing something wrong. I managed it in about 15 Min's. But if you are very slow inputting data, you have one chance, and that is no chance.

----------


## adi1

Think you was just lucky Shaz i got my card details in the system and then it put me in another queue  ::

----------


## shazzap

> Think you was just lucky Shaz i got my card details in the system and then it put me in another queue


It only gives you so long, to input details. Have you looked in your basket. It will be there/or should be.

----------


## shazzap

> Think you was just lucky Shaz i got my card details in the system and then it put me in another queue


Did you get your ticket/s.

----------


## Dialyser

I tried but had no luck either. I now see tickets being sold on already for hundreds of pounds, I know this is nothing new but it really shouldn't be allowed. :Frown:

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> By far the best album they did, pure class from start to finish especially the hidden track at the end of the CD. Only decent track on the first one is Fools Gold.


In my opinion, the Second Coming was much better than the critics opined.

Your opinion of the first album is shared by none. Fool's Gold isn't even on it - it was added to some versions after the event.

----------


## theone

Rumour has it they'll be releasing tour dates including Glasgow shortly.........................

----------


## adi1

> Did you get your ticket/s.


Afraid not nothing in the basket.........maybe we just cant compete up here after all we dont have high speed connections

----------


## Alrock

Ah... That'll be because I wasn't that impressed with them at first & only went back to check out the first album after hearing the second.




> In my opinion, the Second Coming was much better than the critics opined.
> 
> Your opinion of the first album is shared by none. Fool's Gold isn't even on it - it was added to some versions after the event.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

I have the original album, which doesn't have Fool's Gold on it. It's not one of my favourite Roses songs, but that could be because I haven't listened to it as much as the others.

This is a live resurrection that we are inviting you to.  ::

----------


## Dialyser

Stone Roses are also playing at T in the park next year. Maybe a good opportunity for those that missed out on the Manchester dates. ::

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Stone Roses are also playing at T in the park next year. Maybe a good opportunity for those that missed out on the Manchester dates.


I didn't know that, thanks! The only problem is that I hope to be on the other side of the world next July.

----------

